# Dissolving 2.2 Troy Ounces Gold in Just 240ml - VIDEO



## kadriver (Sep 26, 2018)

This one is kind of neat. I probably could have used less.

https://youtu.be/IqxZujxgYB4

kadriver


----------



## Shark (Sep 26, 2018)

I hate to that guy but isn't 250 ml plus 110 ml equal 360 ml? The title says 250 ml.

Any way Thanks for another good video.

I should have watched the end before typing,


----------



## Lou (Sep 27, 2018)

Ten ounces a liter is usually a pretty saturated solution, but you can go more.

Heck, you can have 600+ g/L platinum


----------



## autumnwillow (Oct 9, 2018)

It takes a little bit less than 0.3ml of nitric acid and 0.9ml of HCl to dissolve a gram of high purity gold.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 9, 2018)

autumnwillow said:


> It takes a little bit less than 0.3ml of nitric acid and 0.9ml of HCl to dissolve a gram of high purity gold.



True. I've not run the exact maths however I've banged on for years on that 1ml of Nitric is not required per gramme of gold.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 9, 2018)

Since this video was posted I just assumed he generated chlorine gas then bubbled it through his HCl to dissolve sponge. 

Imagine my disappointment after being bored enough to click on the link.


----------

